# Show Size



## Arvedui (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't know if anyone else have noticed this, or thought about it, but I surely miss the "show size" button that used to be available when writing a post. Is it possible to bring it back? It comes in handy when writing looong posts.

Or maybe there is no limit concerning the length of posts anymore?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, there is a limit. And the forum seems to tell you how many characters are in your post if you click 'Send' with more than 10000 characters in the post. The old system was a bit better though IMO: it allowed me to know when to start wrapping up my long debate posts; and it prevented that slim (1%) chance that the forum decides to delete the text before I send it (don't you just hate it when you write up a VERY long post, and you lose it?).


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 12, 2004)

Aulë said:


> (don't you just hate it when you write up a VERY long post, and you lose it?).



Yeah, this happened to me a couple of times when my modem was playing up.
So when I wanted to write long posts, I typed them in Wordpad, the copied and pasted them into the reply box on TTF. 
This is a good solution to the horrible problem of losing long posts before they are posted.


----------



## Turin (Mar 12, 2004)

I also miss the size indicator thing. It was very usefull.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 12, 2004)

Whenever I'm typing an immense and/or very important post, I usually type it in Notepad (on Windows) and save it, then copy and paste it into the message area. You can then delete the note when your post is posted, or, if it is too large, you can just cut and paste parts of the document into different posts 

And I too wish for the post length indicator back...even though I am the Lord of Brevity, it comes in handy for that out-of-the-blue, immense post


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 14, 2004)

Probably very handy to write in different programs and then just copy and paste, but I am sitting behind a mean Firewall, and it won't allow me to copy from any program on my computer, and paste it any area on the 'net. So when I post real long posts, they are done "live," and I just hate the thought of seeing them dissappear because it is too long.


----------

